# New Scifi shows this season (04-05)



## HeyLynny (Sep 19, 2004)

I noticed in my Fall Preiew TV Guide that there is a serious lack of new scifi shows this season.  It's really leaving me feeling empty.  What's going on?????  Anyone know of anything new and intersting?


----------

